# St Jean Question.



## klee519 (23 Mar 2007)

I will be doing my basic mid April over St jean, just wondering if those who went there can answer my questions

1, 7 days a week training? (everyday up at 5am)?
2, Is the barrack just like the Basic Up videos? ( I went to wainwright 97 for my basic, and we lived in the Tent city, like 6 to 10 people live in a big tent)

thanks


----------



## aesop081 (23 Mar 2007)

klee519 said:
			
		

> 1, 7 days a week training? (everyday up at 5am)?



On occasion, YES.  You are payed 24/7, remember that so thre will be times where you will be asked to work just that



> 2, Is the barrack just like the Basic Up videos? ( I went to wainwright 97 for my basic, and we lived in the Tent city, like 6 to 10 people live in a big tent)



Yes


----------



## klee519 (23 Mar 2007)

I am already feel sick thinking of basic training again.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Mar 2007)

klee519 said:
			
		

> I am already feel sick thinking of basic training again.



So dont go...simple as that...

Next contestant


----------



## spud (24 Mar 2007)

I am already feel sick thinking of basic training again.

[/quote]

Um, if you did basic in '97 why are you doing it again?

Note to self: No more posting after six big glasses of Gibsons...............


----------



## dawson (24 Mar 2007)

klee519 said:
			
		

> I will be doing my basic mid April over St jean, just wondering if those who went there can answer my questions
> 
> 1, 7 days a week training? (everyday up at 5am)?
> 2, Is the barrack just like the Basic Up videos? ( I went to wainwright 97 for my basic, and we lived in the Tent city, like 6 to 10 people live in a big tent)
> ...



theres also the blue sector if you get lucky you have a private room in a pod


----------



## NJL (24 Mar 2007)

I agree that the blue sector is alot nicer... however when on BMQ I'd prefer the green sector..easier to get to know more people faster(20-30 per room vs 6), plus easier for inspections(get to compare w/ more people and green sec. better promits team work/building. Blue's are only used for BMQ when greens are full.


----------



## klee519 (24 Mar 2007)

spud said:
			
		

> I am already feel sick thinking of basic training again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question, I've done my QL2/3/4, partially PLQ. Now want to become a sig officer, therefore I have to start over again. SOunds fun huh?


----------



## xmarcx (25 Mar 2007)

NJL said:
			
		

> I agree that the blue sector is alot nicer... however when on BMQ I'd prefer the green sector..easier to get to know more people faster(20-30 per room vs 6), plus easier for inspections(get to compare w/ more people and green sec. better promits team work/building. Blue's are only used for BMQ when greens are full.



My course was recently moved from green to blue on the friday before we headed out to the field for ex. We were all excited to have single rooms until we got back from Farnham and found out we had our Div Comd inspection 2 days later. What a gong show that was. I'd say that any course starting out in blue is going to have some serious teamwork issues for a while.


----------



## MonctonBuzz (25 Mar 2007)

xmarcx said:
			
		

> My course was recently moved from green to blue on the friday before we headed out to the field for ex. We were all excited to have single rooms until we got back from Farnham and found out we had our Div Comd inspection 2 days later. What a gong show that was. I'd say that any course starting out in blue is going to have some serious teamwork issues for a while.



Yeah I can vouch for that one.. my course is n the blue sector and has been from the start and it has taken us a awhile to really bond together. However we just got back from farham this weekend and being there for the week really helped us out. Little late...but then again never too late. We are all tight and ready to go.


----------

